# Bargate Shopping Centre, Southampton - February 2016



## TheVampiricSquid

The Bargate Shopping Centre, Southampton - and what an explore this was.

*History:*
The Bargate Shopping Centre, named after Southampton's prominent Bargate landmark, was opened in 1989.*The centre focused on being a collection of specialist outlets rather than a mainstream shopping centre, and boasted a number of technology-related stores, a sweet store, a nail salon, a photographic studio and a*Sega Park*arcade. It was set out over two levels and to a very simple design of a single mall leading to an atrium although there was an internet cafe on the lower ground floor of the*atrium. Also off this atrium is the largest unit in the centre, originally occupied by The Reject Shop and then the Sega Park arcade from 1996 until closure. The Bargate Centre also contained a multi-storey car park.

*Explore:*
This was a one of the more personal explores to me - it was the local hangout as a kid. Many hours were spent in the arcade with bags of sweets purchased from the sweet shop. After spending over a year with my eye on this and casing the joint (sound like a bank robber here ) it was annoying to see someone had sold it out to local newspapers. Knowing it would probably get sealed soon, we gave it our all - and it certainly paid off. We made our way to the stairwell and up to the roof, we opened the door and was greated by a rather unpleasant sight.. our access covered in heras, 2 security guards facing the other way and a fatttt german shepard in the boot of a car. We slowly backed out and went the long way.. probably the sketchiest access ever (bar the car mine of course) but after a while we were in. Spent about 45 minutes in here shooting before we discovered some rather new looking CCTV cameras, and 5 minutes later 2 security come bounding in with world's friendliest guard dog. Had the typical walk of shame, but in a way I was more than happy as it saved a monumental climb back out. 

























































As always, thanks for looking! ​


----------



## jsp77

That's something different, great pics.


----------



## Rubex

Nice one VampiricSquid! I was thinking the other day if you'd visit here as it's not too far from you  great photos!


----------



## SlimJim

Like this  Just like something out of Dawn of the Dead. Decent set mate, very tastefully processed!


----------



## smiler

Nicely Done Squid, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## tazong

Have to take my hat off to you fella - you explore some fantastic sites
Beautiful pictures


----------



## Dick Derpin

Nicely done sir!


----------



## Conrad

Awesome stuff, having seen an access vid for this that was posted on youtube all I can say is I take my hat off to you.


----------



## urbexsouth

Excellent I too used to hang at sega park as a kid and to see this now is amazing. Awesome photos thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bones out

I would love to do a shopping mall. Any idea why it closed? I'm sure I have been here the once in the very early nintees but to be fair there was more than one mall when I was working down there and they all merge into the same memory. Really nice snaps fella.


----------



## urbexsouth

Bones out said:


> I would love to do a shopping mall. Any idea why it closed? I'm sure I have been here the once in the very early nintees but to be fair there was more than one mall when I was working down there and they all merge into the same memory. Really nice snaps fella.


I believe this place closed due to the much larger and more modern west quay opening and taking the focus away from the bargate : )

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## HughieD

Wow. Good work there. Can't believe something so new looking got abandoned.


----------



## flyboys90

Well done for getting these photos,sounds like it's well protected.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt

That is great vs..something a bit different..would love to see this myself


----------



## Jon6D

Brilliant post, much from the norm also great pics


----------



## odeon master

thats mad, there was a Bargates shopping centre in Burton on trent staffs, that was 1960's , gone now, doesnt take long for the pesky pigeons to mess everywhere does it, thaks for posting


----------



## TheNarrator

Beautiful photos, this place looks incredible! So different.


----------



## duke558

Last time we had a look round here was in 2012.
There was an overpriced Titanic exibition in one of the former shops.
You could tell the place was on its last legs.
Only one esculator worked,many units empty,lots of shops vacated and hardly anyone in there.
Looked a flash place when opened early 90's,but West quay well and truly stole it's thunder.
Sad.


----------



## scottyg100

What an amazing site, great photos 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Luise

Shows how long ago I went to Southampton, I thought that place was still going


----------



## Lone Wanderer

Well that's certainly something different, great photos!, that guard dog sounds a lot like the dog I used to have, he looked the part being a large bullmastiff, but he would just lick people to death, he never even barked, the 2years I had him I think I heard him bark once xD!


----------



## the_delta_force

Great find! 

It really is just missing a few "walkers".


----------



## Vertigo Rod

Like already mentioned - can't help thinking of Dawn of the Dead looking at these photos. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Bones out

urbexsouth said:


> I believe this place closed due to the much larger and more modern west quay opening and taking the focus away from the bargate : )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks for the update fella. Just goes to show how ruthless retail can be.


----------



## Clouty

Thats epic, thanks for sharing have fond memories shopping here as a kid and the sega world. Would love to do something like this


----------



## Potter

Fantastic work. Looks superb. I wonder what they plan to do with it?


----------

